# NELSON LAKE BASS TIPS THREAD



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone have any tips they want to give out for fishing Nelson this is the place to do it! any baits, locations, presentations anything! 

I usually can catch some fish on a chartruese rattle trap on the east side.

Also on the south side of the discharge I can catch a couple on jigs!



FEEL FREE TO ADD


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Nelson Lake is one of my favorite lakes to fish. I am a die hard Bass fisherman and the thought of never freezing over gives me chills.

Here are some techniques

Rattletrap is a good one! Its one I like myself.
On windy days chuck out a white spinnerbait w/ willow leaf blades.

On tough days try a white or chartuse grub in 3inch with a bright color jig head. I usually catch the heck out of them but they are not very big.

If you get adventurous try 4" or 5" grubs for the bigger fish.

By the way Badlands Bass Bandits have 2 tournaments on that lake this spring and summer.

Google: badland bass bandits to get info on the club.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Comments on the size/numbers as of late?

I hear the lake is really down, and the big fish just aren't there anymore. My brother and I went up in March of '04 or '05 and caught a slew of smaller gills and a couple crappies, and a couple small bass.

What did you guys see last year for pigs?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey James, are those tourneys strictly for Bass Bandit members or open to the public?

NJ, there are a ton of bass in the 1 to 2 lb range. It isn't like it used to be ten years ago with hawgs galore(maybe a bit if an exaggeration) but they are still in there just a lot harder to find.

Water is way down. Lower than I have ever seen as of about a week ago.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If there are some big fish left in the lake, they are really tough to come by. My biggest in '06 was four pounds five ounces. In '06 I made 17 trips to Nelson. Most days you could catch 20 or so fish between one and three pounds. If you like crappie, there are still plenty to be had and contrary to popular opinion, they eat just fine. Burl


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

The Tournaments are usually fished by members for points, these points are counted and the end of the season and usually awards come from it. If you just want to fish one or so you can. All you have to do is sign up w/ Paul Reinbold ([email protected]). There is a small tournament fee but is under 20$. We award 1st and 2nd place usually. Membership is only 35$. Non-boaters are welcome too. I fished last season as a non-boater.

We did catch some monster bass/ biggest of the season was 6lb 13oz.  
All of our bass are released unharmed.

In every tourny there is usually a 5lb or bigger caught and released.
big bass of the day gets a little something too.

Here is my biggest of the 2006 season/ This one is from Nelson
She was around 4lbs but if she would have had a belly closer to 5.5lbs
[siteimg]4813[/siteimg]


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I know we are talking about Nelson but check this out!

This sucker was caught at Lake Darling on a crankbait
My friend Jack sent me his pic. Caught in 2006 late summer.

[siteimg]6370[/siteimg]
This smallmouth is very nice. I am proud of Jack for Releasing this nice fish. He usually keeps what he catches but after fishing with me and learning a few of my tricks he now releases all Bass :beer: 
It probably took this bass 10-12 years to get this big. 

Fish-on everyone


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

How do you keep the fish after you catch them?


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

We use the livewell in our boats. Limit in ND is 3 and there is no culling. Culling in ND is not allowed so you have to decide quickly if you are going to commit to a fish. after you have 3 thats it. Its not like down south where you can pick and then replace with a bigger fish. Without culling it becomes a challenge because you don't know if your going to keep catching them. The 3rd fish is the hardest to find because everyone is looking for that big kicker.


----------

